# Replacement Part for Roof Rake



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I already tried using a bolt and screw but it comes undone very quickly and is a hassle to remove when I need to remove a section to shorten. I'd much rather find that part.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If it isn't in the tube, consider a piece of all thread cut to length with a clip on each side. Knock the sharp edges and burrs off the ends so you don't hurt self. Or if You be real good a couple of grooves can be cut cut in a smooth bolt with a dremmel cut off wheel and round the ends so it looks purdy.


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.grainger.com/category/snap-buttons/pins/fasteners/ecatalog/N-n3p


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

griz said:


> http://www.grainger.com/category/snap-buttons/pins/fasteners/ecatalog/N-n3p



Perfect. Do you know where I can buy that in person? Because the shipping cost will murder me sincd I'm in Canada. I checked HD but they don't seem to have them.

Edit: They don't even ship to Canada.


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Solidify said:


> Perfect. Do you know where I can buy that in person? Because the shipping cost will murder me sincd I'm in Canada. I checked HD but they don't seem to have them.
> 
> Edit: They don't even ship to Canada.


Got a friend state side?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Look for a Clevis pin. Should be readily available at any hardware store.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Solidify said:


> Perfect. Do you know where I can buy that in person? Because the shipping cost will murder me sincd I'm in Canada. I checked HD but they don't seem to have them.
> 
> Edit: They don't even ship to Canada.


Check out Canadian Tire. Product #40-6578-4, Master Lock Towing Pin Clips, 3-pk $2.99.










They also have this type. Product #40-6509-0


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I tried the towing pin clips but they were just too difficult to set in place, not to mention I'd need these extensions to come off easily while outside in subzero temperatures.

My roof rake still had 2/3 functional snap buttons so I took the lower one that never needs to be removed and replaced it with a bolt that I applied locktite to:


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I also filled down the end of the bolt to make sure the nut won't come off.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Solidify said:


> I also filled down the end of the bolt to make sure the nut won't come off.


Try Fastenal for the spring clips , they have three stores around Montreal


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Just as an fyi, I thought I lost the same clip, but it turns out it was just pushed up in the pole. Take a flash light and look inside the pole.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ZTMAN said:


> Just as an fyi, I thought I lost the same clip, but it turns out it was just pushed up in the pole. Take a flash light and look inside the pole.


If he paid any attention to reply 3 he has been there done that.:biggrin2:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If he paid any attention to reply 3 he has been there done that.:biggrin2:


I missed that myself Senior, please accept my sincere apologies .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ZTMAN said:


> I missed that myself Senior, please accept my sincere apologies .


:biggrin2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

ZTMAN said:


> Try Fastenal for the spring clips , they have three stores around Montreal


Fastenal, at least the local one, won't sell to the public anymore. You have to have an account with them.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Must be different in Canada. I have a relative that is a manager for Fastenal in the states, and they welcome retail sales, but focus on larger commercial accounts


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The local one used to but I walked in last summer to get some 1/2 inch bolts and nuts and he wouldn't sell to me. Maybe it's only the local store?


----------

